# Bugs In Still Water...



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys...

So my tank has now been set up for around a month or so, lots of plants getting moved around inside etc...

A few days after introducing some brazil nut pods to the tank I have noticed little blue bugs floating in the water that the nut pod holds, they are alive and wriggling theyre legs, i thought these would phase out pretty fast, but even when i scoop them out with a spoon they reappear again the next day...

I cant get any pics unfortunately, so im hoping someone else has had the same thing happen...

I cant see any walking around on or under the leave litter at all, other than these i have the tiny little pinhead size white worms making patterns on the glass...

Thanks alot in advance...

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Now that i take a closer look, there are a few of these lil buggers congregating around the pods, the only other places i see them are on the some cork bark branches i have laying on the ground...

They vary in size from around 1mm to around 3mm they are skinny and long, not short and fat... 

Tbh im not worried about them at all, i dont have any frogs as of yet, but id just like to know if i should worry haha. They are bluey grey in colour as i said...


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Rich, 

the little blue bugs sound as they could be a good source of free frog food!! I would'nt worry they could be springtails but it's difficult without a photo to ID. Try googling images of springtails.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey mate...

This looks just like them...

http://magickcanoe.com/insects/springtails-on-leaf-2.jpg

If they are infact springs, im gonna start saving the lil blighters


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmm now im starting to believe the ones on the water are Anurida maritima they are from around the british isles, makes sense...

Dont think theyll be any harm.... Do you?

EDIT

They are on the springtail wiki page...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springtail

I havent slept yet, and im tired so im probs acting very dumb, but does this mean they are springs? :| :O


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

just leave em in there, they will multiply. They are probably liking the mold that initially grows on thenut ods when you 1st put them in the viv.. The worms are most likely grindle worms, and are nothing to worry about


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

There you go then! Frog Food for free - all you need now is to decide which frogs you're going to get!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers guys, I havent been worrying about them, theyve been there for a good while now, i was just reading about spider mites and stuff and got a bit para about it all...

Im thinking i may have seen a few spider mights too now, but im not going to worry about them the tank is big and they will hopefully phase out :S if it is them...



Mworks said:


> There you go then! Frog Food for free - all you need now is to decide which frogs you're going to get!
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Terribs mate, for sure


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

spider mites are tiny tiny tiny, and hate humid conditions as a rule, spray heavily and make sure to get the undersides of the leaves where you think you saw them. Just pray they aernt spidermites. There are tons of mites that they could be, and most aernt nearly as bad. If you start to seeleaf damage that looks like pitting take pics and show us, as thats usually the first signs of spidermite damage


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> spider mites are tiny tiny tiny, and hate humid conditions as a rule, spray heavily and make sure to get the undersides of the leaves where you think you saw them. Just pray they aernt spidermites. There are tons of mites that they could be, and most aernt nearly as bad. If you start to seeleaf damage that looks like pitting take pics and show us, as thats usually the first signs of spidermite damage


Eeek, Im hoping its not them, my tank is 99% humidity and i tend to overspray, its not uncommon for me to drench the place by turning the nozzle from mist to stream lol...

I use my humidifer alot of times a day, completely fogging the tank for around 5mins.

The little blue bugs on the water are definatelty springs, ive just seen them springing around, pretty cool to he honest, might be worth scooping aload out and trying to culture them?

This talk of spider mites has gotten me all itchy...

Hahaha

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

The thing that i thought may have been a spider might was not tiny tiny tiny as you put it but around maybe 2.5mm or somthing...

I havent seen anymore of them for a while, it was when i first added the leave litter etc

I just totally drenched the leave litter in water as a precaution...

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I know the feeling


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> I know the feeling


Will the frogs not eat them at all, or are they too small for them to notice?

Are theyre any bugs i could intoduce who like to snack on the little buggers?

I dont think ive got them, but id like to know how to get rid of them for the future as im sure one day ill have them somewhere down the line?

Can they harm the frogs at all? I know that any bug in high numbers can stress them out, but can they bite them or anything :S?

May sound dumb but im totally uneducated when it comes to microfauna.

Thanks a bunch

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

spidermites are evill incarnate, call an exorcist, and tear down if you get em bad. They do sell predatory mites that eat them. Frogs might eat them, but youll want to act quicker than that to save your plants


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Rich

How to Control Red Spider Mites

How to Use Phytoseiulus Persimilis

good source for predatory mites - viv conditions are usually way too humid for spider mites but like Jason says it's better to be aware and prevent than cure - although I'd be suprised it you did have them - its not like you to 'panic!!!!!' is it 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Hi Rich
> 
> How to Control Red Spider Mites
> 
> ...


Are you insinuating that I get panicy alot???

Then youd be right hahaha.

Hmm i doubt i have them, but id just like to know, i guess itd be worth introducing some of the lil bad ass spider mite eating mites lol to any newly set up viv if possible?

Just as a precaution?

Now how do you suppose i come across these lil van helsings?

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

A good place for the predatory mites in the UK is..................

Defenders - Safe Effective Natural Biologist Pest Control for Gardeners

I'd def 'wait and see' like I said I'd be suprised if they were spider mites. You need to get your camera back then you can post photo's - when did you last see one of the little critters and what colour was it?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> A good place for the predatory mites in the UK is..................
> 
> Defenders - Safe Effective Natural Biologist Pest Control for Gardeners
> 
> ...


Right, well...

When i first saw it it was just after i set the tank up, at first glance it looked like one of those lil tiny "blood" spiders, but im guessing it was too bit to be a spider mite, 

I havent seen any recently, so im sure everythings okay, just gathering enough info incase one day i get them and i need to remedy the cause...

Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Did you 'nuke' the leaves before putting them in? Was it just the one? Sounds like whatever it was has frecked it anyway so I would'nt worry, just keep an eye on it. 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Mworks said:


> Did you 'nuke' the leaves before putting them in? Was it just the one? Sounds like whatever it was has frecked it anyway so I would'nt worry, just keep an eye on it.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Boiled and baked mate...

Could of came on a whole load of things tbh, Im not one for using bleach and stuff so warm water may not of sufficed...

Its fine though, im not worrying for once :S so it cant be bad haha.

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

dont worry, be happy


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It's probably way too late now but couldn't you just CO2 the tank?


----------

